# Dickau to the Celtics



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

> <table background="http://news.bostonherald.com/siteImages/news_adlogo_bg.gif" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td background="http://news.bostonherald.com/siteImages/news_adlogo_bg.gif" width="100%"> </td></tr> <tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#efefef" height="2" width="100%"><spacer type="block" height="2" width="1"></td></tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td valign="bottom">Home > Celtics & NBA > Boston Celtics >  RSS Feed</td></tr></tbody></table>
> C's: Bynum in, Dickau next?​
> By *Steve Bulpett*
> Saturday, August 20, 2005 - Updated: 11:00 AM EST
> ...


 

----------

Treat him well guys... he's one of my favorite players.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i'd welcome a trade of marcus banks to the suns...dunno what for...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Quick, somebody find out Dickau's brain type


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Dickau Can Be A Great Pickup For The Celtics.. He Had A Break-Out Season 04-05 :banana:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

i have no prob w/ dickau but obviously that means marcus or delonte is on the move...im assuming Bynum and Orien may be in the nbadl? not sure but we sure have a crowded roster...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes Dickau he looks like a good fit for Boston.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

This is a decent pickup with little risk involved. Having said that, I'm not sure he will be much better than Marcus Banks. At least he has decent potential


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

Richie Rich said:


> i have no prob w/ dickau but obviously that means marcus or delonte is on the move.


Not necessarily. It may just mean that Banks will be competing with Tony Allen for time as a defense oriented 2 rather than with Delonte for time at the point. Which would be okay with me since that's the kind of role Marcus is best suited for anyway, IMO.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

ooh this is good. I love Dickau.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Our fast-break offense is gone.

Dickau is the slowest point guard in the league and he cannot defend effectively. _He shoots just as well as Marcus, _although he is a better jump shooter. He is slightly a better passer than Marcus. He is slightly a better ballhandler.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Rebounders_Rule! said:


> Not necessarily. It may just mean that Banks will be competing with Tony Allen for time as a defense oriented 2 rather than with Delonte for time at the point. Which would be okay with me since that's the kind of role Marcus is best suited for anyway, IMO.


You sure you didn't comfuse Banks and West? 

West is more of a 2 guard then Banks.

On the other hand we can finally stop complaining about signing so many PFs...lol.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We sign many PF's? *counts*

We only signed one.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> We sign many PF's? *counts*
> 
> We only signed one.


Well everyone's complaining about the jam at PF.


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> You sure you didn't comfuse Banks and West?
> 
> West is more of a 2 guard then Banks.


I know it's somewhat fashionable at the moment to say that, but I'm not sure it's correct. He's only played 39 regular season games so far to Marcus's 162, but sometimes looks like the more experienced of the two. Which is why I view Marcus as the more expendable/switchable of the two, even though I'm not giving up on either of them yet.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Well it hasn't happened just yet, but if it all goes through I'll be one sad poster.

Dickau is in my top 5 favorite players and Ive probably been his biggest fan on the site. Its going to be crowded in Boston and Im sure some of yall may think his lack of athleticism will be SO HORRIBLE but trust me Dickau is a great floor general and can really find the open man so just because he cant beat many up the court in a race doesnt mean the fastbreak is dead.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I doubt that he will perform better than the duo of Banks and West.

Dickau is _barely_a better passer than Banks. He cannot shoot as well as West. He plays terrible defense (due to his athleticism). Banks is a better scorer.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I think Dickau will be a good fit for Boston. I wouldn'y mind seeing him on Boston either lets hope they sign him! Also PM me if you want to join the Dickau fan club!


----------



## Flava_D (Apr 22, 2005)

I actually think Dickau is ahead of Banks significantly in the passing/decision making aspect of his game...its too soon to tell how he compares to West. I have a feeling you may see a little of the 2 pg offense with Banks and West together at times, with Dickau backing them up...but I like the signing, doesn't seem to be a big money thing, so i'm for it


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

While those other 4 point guards are "better than Marcus at everything" Marcus still has got the most talent on the team as a PG, if he ever learns to use it here or not, he will.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't see how Dickau is an improvement over Banks.

Someone please convince me.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Premier said:


> I don't see how Dickau is an improvement over Banks.
> 
> Someone please convince me.


He's not. He's more consistent though. The reason Ainge is close to signing Dickau is because he wants experience in the backcourt. Dickau proved last year that he could run a team smoothly on the court without problems, as seen by the 17 assist game against the Sixer's last year. 

Banks is a liability because you don't know what exactly your going to get out of him every night. He might be lights out one night, while the next he'll shoot 1-12 with 4 turnovers. Yes, Banks has the most potential, but Ainge wants a backup plan if Banks never turns out to his potential. 

Banks, Dickau and West will fight for the starting spot this year, although I think West might start to become a full time 2 guard.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

We don't need to bother when the Banks talk when he is going to be traded. Dickau would obviously start the season over West and Banks regardless so we don't need the side talk. The one shaky thing with Dickau is that he only put up numbers with New Orleans and has not porven himself on a half mediocre team.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I'd rather have Coppenrath.

Also, any word on Ryan Gomes signing yet?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Dakota said:


> He's not. He's more consistent though. The reason Ainge is close to signing Dickau is because he wants experience in the backcourt. Dickau proved last year that he could run a team smoothly on the court without problems, as seen by the 17 assist game against the Sixer's last year.


He could run a team that was one of the worst in the NBA.. so everything _didn't_ go smoothly.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

vigilante said:


> He could run a team that was one of the worst in the NBA.. so everything _didn't_ go smoothly.


Due to the fact that the Hornets didn't have the talent needed to win ball-games. 

The Celtics do have this talent. Dickau can run this team, but he won't have to *BE* the team like he was in New Orleans. That's the difference.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

> Due to the fact that the Hornets didn't have the talent needed to win ball-games.
> 
> The Celtics do have this talent. Dickau can run this team, but he won't have to BE the team like he was in New Orleans. That's the difference.



I'm not sure the Celtics have the talent to win games _*this year*_....maybe in two or three years they will be one of the better teams in the east, but right now, with the team they have they are going to struggle to duplicate last years success, I would set my expectations at pre-antoine last year or a little lower...I think that Dickau is a good bridge between Payton and Banks. Dickau can play a little and unlike last year, Doc will have more minutes for Banks and then hopefully he will be able to take over next year with West/Greene backing him up. However if Ainge signs him to more then a one/two/three year deal then it was a bad deal for the Celts (I dont think that the Brevin Knight signing was good on that front for the Celtics)...hopefully Ainge makes a wise choice.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

There was a Brevin Knight signing? As in, for someone else, right? Because that would give us half the NBA under contract.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We didn't sign Knight. The Bobcats re-signed him, I believe.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> We didn't sign Knight. The Bobcats re-signed him, I believe.


Yeah, to some "multi year deal."


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

When are they going to announce this week's Gomes signing?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> When are they going to announce this week's Gomes signing?


I wondered the same thing, but then I saw this from today's Globe.

http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...21/walkers_deal_got_doctored_a_little/?page=3



> High hopes
> 
> The Celtics considered Ryan Gomes a first-round pick who inexplicably dropped to No. 50 in the draft. And that was not lip service designed to sell fans on the Providence product. Gomes proved he deserved such praise during the Las Vegas summer league, where he outplayed those drafted ahead of him and earned national notice as someone ready to make an immediate contribution.
> 
> The Celtics backed up their high praise by paying a relatively high price. Ainge offered Gomes a contract more lucrative and with more guaranteed money than those traditionally awarded second-round picks. Under the new collective bargaining agreement, players selected in the first round receive contracts with two years guaranteed and team options for the third and fourth years. The Celtics gave Gomes a year and a half guarantee in a deal that could stretch up to three years and earn him $2 million.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

when is this going to be announced.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It is no where near official. There may be a sign and trade involved so the Celtics' can lose a player from their active roster. The number of years and the monetary terms of the contract haven't been decided as of yet so there is no point in speculating when it will be announced.

If you're talking about the Gomes deal, then, I don't really care when it will be announced as long as it is official.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I love Dickau...I think it was a good move.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Truth34 said:


> a little too graphic


Quoted. :biggrin:

Okay?

- Premier


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Dakota said:


> He's not. He's more consistent though. The reason Ainge is close to signing Dickau is because he wants experience in the backcourt. Dickau proved last year that he could run a team smoothly on the court without problems, as seen by the 17 assist game against the Sixer's last year.
> 
> Banks is a liability because you don't know what exactly your going to get out of him every night. He might be lights out one night, while the next he'll shoot 1-12 with 4 turnovers. Yes, Banks has the most potential, but Ainge wants a backup plan if Banks never turns out to his potential.
> 
> Banks, Dickau and West will fight for the starting spot this year, although I think West might start to become a full time 2 guard.



Well said Dakota!!!

Dickau is more consistent than Banks.

Some have said that Dickau is slow and will not be able to run our fast break offense. Dickau may not have the baseline to baseline speed of Banks but he is very quick and he can run a fast break. His decision making on the fast break is better than Banks and he is a better passer. He is not the shooter that West is but he is much better than Banks from long distance.

Dickau is a good solid pickup for the Celtics. Considering what Boston gave up to get him, and what he will be paid it is a STEAL!


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Bad Bartons said:


> Well said Dakota!!!
> 
> Dickau is more consistent than Banks.
> 
> ...


Yeh we did not give up enough. Please send Marcus Banks, and his potential to New Orleans. :gopray:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Bad Bartons, there is no doubt in my mind that Dan Dickau is the slowest point guard in the league. If the '02 combine results were available, I would post that for you.

On to Dickau being a "better passer" than Banks. How so? They are evenly talented at passing in my opinion. Banks posts a better assist over bad pass ratio (5.2 to 4.7) and a slightly higher percentage of his assists come close to the basekt (37.77% to 36.42%). An explanation of that statistic:

 "Any yahoo can make that swing pass the leads to an assist via a jump shot. Banks makes the same amount of quality assists then Dan Dickua and that's what you look for in a point."

So the question is what do you prefer, Banks' defensive ability or Dickau's decent shooting ability? To me, they should split the minutes at point guard as they compliment each other.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Premier said:


> Bad Bartons, there is no doubt in my mind that Dan Dickau is the slowest point guard in the league. If the '02 combine results were available, I would post that for you.
> 
> On to Dickau being a "better passer" than Banks. How so? They are evenly talented at passing in my opinion. Banks posts a better assist over bad pass ratio (5.2 to 4.7) and a slightly higher percentage of his assists come close to the basekt (37.77% to 36.42%). An explanation of that statistic:
> 
> ...


I doubt that Dickau is the slowest point guard in the league. But that is not the point I am arguing. 

Dickau can run the fast break. A point guard does not have to be fast to run a fast break. Dickau makes good decisions on the fast break and he is very quick.

I agree that Dickau and Banks should split minutes at the point.

I disagree with anyone that says that Dickau cannot run the fast break.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Gerald Green said:


> Yeh we did not give up enough. Please send Marcus Banks, and his potential to New Orleans. :gopray:



I am glad we still have Banks.

His potential and defense are great.

I like the idea of Banks and Dickau getting about 20 minutes a game each at the point with the other points getting the other minutes.

I think we will see much more Delonte at the 2 and even Banks at the 2.

Just because I like Dickau doesn't mean that I am giving up on Banks.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

You guys make out Banks to be Allen Iverson


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

No, we make him out to be an extremely strong, blazingly fast guard with a very slick handle. None of those qualities can be ascribed to Delonte.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> No, we make him out to be an extremely strong, blazingly fast guard with a very slick handle. None of those qualities can be ascribed to Delonte.


And Delonte is made out to be a good shooter, power guard, and a strong rebounder. None of which apply to Banks


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Gerald Green said:


> And Delonte is made out to be a good shooter, power guard, and a strong rebounder. None of which apply to Banks


Dude, his rebrate is marginally higher than Marcus', Jason Kidd he ain't. And "power guard"? He is the weakest "power guard" in the history of the game. Has he finally cracked 175 yet?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Dude, his rebrate is marginally higher than Marcus', Jason Kidd he ain't. And "power guard"? He is the weakest "power guard" in the history of the game. Has he finally cracked 175 yet?


He is a strong guard who can force his way inside on his defenders. I can't wait for Banks to be traded and Delonte will light him up


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He isn't strong at all. Stronger guards get by him at will when he's playing D. About the only guys he can D up are the Dan Dickau types, small, slight guards that aren't overly quick. Opposing points shoot an eFG% of .487 on him, shooting guards a gaudy .513. Despite being taller and longer than Marcus he isn't anywhere near as good ( Marcus' eFG%-against is .439) defensively. This is a direct function of his lack of strength, speed, and lateral quicks. This is also why he won't be the long term answer, Orien Greene can, in theory, at least defend the position. But more likely the demolition job gets finished this year when Pierce is dealt for junk & a trade exception or an insurance covered contract and the Celtics tank their way into the lottery to select another point guard, because Marcus really is the best of the current crop, and that makes the position a gaping weakness for the Celtics.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> He isn't strong at all. Stronger guards get by him at will when he's playing D. About the only guys he can D up are the Dan Dickau types, small, slight guards that aren't overly quick. Opposing points shoot an eFG% of .487 on him, shooting guards a gaudy .513. Despite being taller and longer than Marcus he isn't anywhere near as good ( Marcus' eFG%-against is .439) defensively. This is a direct function of his lack of strength, speed, and lateral quicks. This is also why he won't be the long term answer, Orien Greene can, in theory, at least defend the position. But more likely the demolition job gets finished this year when Pierce is dealt for junk & a trade exception or an insurance covered contract and the Celtics tank their way into the lottery to select another point guard, because Marcus really is the best of the current crop, and that makes the position a gaping weakness for the Celtics.


You don't need any stats and/or other words to backup your statement that West is not a strong guard.

I'm sorry GG, but West may be the weakest guard in the NBA...TJ Ford will run over him. West may be tall(er), but he's the shorter version of Walter McCarty...except he plays PG.

And West isn't a "strong rebound" he's the kind of player who hustles (desires) to get a rebound (which rebounding is all about).

A good shooter he is...when he's wide open...which only happens when a player is double teamed.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Delonte West is a power guard???:raised_ey Now I've heard everything, Delonte is not a PG, he's a SG period and he's too small to be one so he'll be on someones bench or out of the league shortly.
Marcus is very talented, his defense is amazing, I really think he's about to put it all together and losing him now would be a terrible tragedy. Having said that though, I am very very happy with the Dickau possibility. Who gives a crap if he's not super athletic, athleticism is SO OVERATED in this league right now. John Stockton wasn't athletic either and he was the best (no I am in NO WAY saying Dickau is like Stockton). I've always liked the guy and was thrilled he proved himself last season. I will be happy to see him in green BUT I want the PG position to belong to him and Marcus only. Delonte as I've said needs to be on the bench or let him play some SG if they want but NO PG please. Mr. Bynum needs to go to the NBDL, I still don't know why we signed him. Mr. Greene can stay up on the IL in case Marcus or Dickau get injured.


----------



## jasonC (Aug 25, 2005)

Dickau is quicker than you think he is. He finally got a chance to play last year and proved mimself, you cant prove yourself if you dont play. It reminds me of Steve Nash's situation, he didnt get much playing time his first 3 or 4 years and then when he did he showed everyone how good he is. Just watch, if Dickau becomes the Celtics point guard it will do nothing but help them. He is much better than a lot of people realize. If you remember him from Gonzaga, youd know this already.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Steve Nash, at that stage in his career, and his previous season statistics already indicated that he was going to become a good player in the league, unlike Dickau, whose statistics indicate he is going to be a marginal starting point guard in the league.


----------

